
Boosted is shutting down. Should I still buy their electric skateboard? - GoRudy
https://www.cake.co/conversations/PDdX7Yx/boosted-is-shutting-down-should-i-still-buy-their-electric-skateboard
======
cmacaskill
Tragic. I love my boosted. I’ve spent so many hours riding it and will until
it dies.

~~~
vilen
That is the thing. I feel like the build quality and design of the board is so
good, but having no warranty or replacement parts in case something breaks is
a deal-breaker.

I've been looking around on Craigslist for a few boards and they seem to still
hold their value despite the announcement a month later.

